# send us some good vibes



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

Seiya is undergoing surgery to fix his luxating patella on his left knee. Surgery started about an hour ago, so i'm a nervous wreck at the moment .. send us your V love!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

V love headed your way. Kisses and wigglebutt from Ellie to Seiya.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope all is going smoothly!

Love the sunroof pic!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

He'll be just fine, I bet. Hope he doesn't feel too poorly when he wakes.


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lots of love from Anwen!
She's 13 weeks and just recovering from having my hooped earring surgically removed, so we truly know how you are feeling, it's like when children are ill you'd do anything to go through it for them instead.
Hope his recovery goes well as it will be hard to keep him calm afterwards, as they act as if nothing happened, well that's what Anwen did anyway and when the vet advised not to let her run,jump get excited etc I thought who are you kidding she's a Vizsla!
Pob Lwc! and V cwtches coming his way!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hoping for a painless and speedy recovery Seiya


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking of Seiya, and hoping for a speedy recovery!! I loved your photos, too! 

p.s. Be sure to let us know how everything went.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sure he's in good hands. Lots of love!


----------



## Simon-NH (Apr 15, 2014)

How did you know he had a luxating patella? Poor thing! Sending you good vibes! Keep us posted!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending some good healing thoughts your way.
Seiya is going to need plenty of tasty long lasting chews to keep him busy when he gets home.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie and Argo send their best wishes.


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks for all your kind messages. Surgery went great, the orthopedic surgeon is very positive about his prognoses. Going to pick up the little munchkin now, the house has been silent without him!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear that it went well for Seiya!! Hope you have good luck keeping him in a restful, quiet state for a while. ;D


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

here's the little champ back from the hospital. The vet gave us a prescription for Calmivet (acepromazine) in case we really don't succeed in keeping him calm, does anyone have experience with this type of med ?


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I'm happy everything appears to have gone well. Poor guy.


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

Simon-NH said:


> How did you know he had a luxating patella? Poor thing! Sending you good vibes! Keep us posted!


He started to limp about 7 weeks ago, the first vet visit said the knee was inflamed, so we had him on NSAIDs and rest for almost 3 weeks, and then we called it quits, went to a specialist and he diagnosed luxating patella and recommended immediate surgery. We wanted a real orthopedic surgeon to take a look, so we took him to the University where they confirmed the luxating patella grade 2, but recommended against surgery since his joints were in perfect condition. Our breeder agreed with the surgeon so did we, he showed us how to rectify the kneecap if it fell out of place. For the last 3 weeks there were no serious issues, his kneecap came out, but we always put it back without any discomfort to Seiya. But monday evening, he refused to use his leg, so we went back on tuesday, at which point the surgeon recommended surgery.

For those interested, here's what they did : 

- Deepen the groove, apparently this alone allowed his kneecap to stay in place almost perfectly, so the surgeon was very positive
- Place two pins to stabilize the knee
- Put an internal tension band, this is normally not done, but since he's a large and active dog, he wants to give his knee as much support as possible
- Reset the patella
- Strengthen the tissue

And now it's on to 6 weeks of short on-leash walks and try to keep him as calm as possible, we've also already planned some hydrotherapy sessions to tire him out and build his muscles back up.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah had a sedative after spay surgery. I don't know if it was the same one you are using or not. The sedative was a good idea for us. She was full of energy and really wasn't bothered by her stitches, so she was ready to roll almost the day after surgery. 

Mostly what I found was common sense. Listen to your vet. Read and respect the warning label. Pay attention to the dosing schedule. Be aware of the changes in your pup. 

We targeted a dose to just take the edge off her energy rather than actually drugging her into calmness. It usually took about half an hour for the sedative to take effect. I upped the dosage once after consulting the vet one particularly crazy day, but other than the one day, just taking the edge off worked for us. 

Hope the recovery goes quickly and easily!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sending prayers your way! I'm so glad you got an ortho specialist. The 6 weeks down will seem like forever. Been there. We were down for total of 6 months. Just curious. What sedative are you using? We need a more effective sedative option for Riley.


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

Emily1970 said:


> Sending prayers your way! I'm so glad you got an ortho specialist. The 6 weeks down will seem like forever. Been there. We were down for total of 6 months. Just curious. What sedative are you using? We need a more effective sedative option for Riley.


6 months? I respect your patience! 

We've been prescriped Calmivet, of which acepromazine is the active ingredient. But i haven't given him any yet, for now, the painkillers are taking the edge off.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah 6 months and believe me it sucked. Because of all the procedures he's had done he won't let anyone trim his nails. That's the only time he will bite and mean business. The vet had us giving him Xanax before bringing him in but it just made him very sick. Now it's 300MG of Trazadone and that doesn't work either. I'm so sorry your pup is going thru all of this. I know how it feels. Stay strong and frozen peanut butter kongs will be your best friend.


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

i've just given him 2 tablets, prescription says between 1-4 tablets per 20lbs, he weighs 60lbs, so 4 would be the minimum dose, but he's literally falling over with just 2. Kinda scary though.


----------



## Simon-NH (Apr 15, 2014)

How old is the pup?


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tucker and I wish a speedy recovery for your little guy. So sad to here about all the surgery he has had to go through. Im sure he will bounce back great though.


----------



## Denethor (Apr 2, 2013)

Simon-NH said:


> How old is the pup?


14 months now


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Denethor said:


> i've just given him 2 tablets, prescription says between 1-4 tablets per 20lbs, he weighs 60lbs, so 4 would be the minimum dose, but he's literally falling over with just 2. Kinda scary though.


It may effect him differently.
You might even just give 1 tablet, or 1/2 of one and see how he does.
Call your vet during regular business hours, and ask their thoughts on if its to strong for him.


----------

